# Piranha Webcam



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I am trying to find good webcam software for my website so I can broadcast my piranhas. I am currently using DCAM, which is a free GPL'd Webcam server. But it is for Windows. I'm looking to find some linux software so I can use one of these old computers here at the lab to run the webcam.

Well anyways here is my webcam, it currently updates every 30 seconds. You may need to refresh your browser.


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

not working dont see anything


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

what am i looking for?


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Thats cool man It worked for me.. Just wait like 30 sec and hit the refresh button and you will notice that the ps have moved...... Pretty neat....
Ryan


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats sweet


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

i see it now at first there was nothing there, good looking fish cant wait till mine are that size


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thats sweet


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

just a friendly reminder that my webcam is still active....

I will be taking it down later this week, while I attempt to setup a linux server to handle the webcam.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

oh i see i see


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Real cool


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Update:

I began my work on getting the webcam working with linux.

I hope to have the webcam running in about a week.

Here is a sample picture taken from my webcam running in linux:


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Here it is the Toshiba Satellite 200CDS Laptop running Slackware 9.1, with a Logitech USB Quickcam. Pointing at my 4 Piranhas in a 20 Gallon Tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

check this software out for webcam... and

It's time to upgrade aquarium 20g to version 70g ,.lol
pete


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

winkyee said:


> check this software out for webcam... and
> 
> It's time to upgrade aquarium 20g to version 70g ,.lol
> pete


 I added my webcam to that site. I don't know who uses that site. It is filled with a bunch of fake webcams that lead you to porn sites.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

upt1me said:


> I added my webcam to that site. I don't know who uses that site. It is filled with a bunch of fake webcams that lead you to porn sites.


 It can be spammy if your looking around for cams, that's for sure. It is a cheap and easy way to do a webcam and get a free page that you can customize and share with others.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

winkyee said:


> It can be spammy if your looking around for cams, that's for sure. It is a cheap and easy way to do a webcam and get a free page that you can customize and share with others.


Yeah I found another real nice aquarium webcam. They are using a $600 webcam though. I'm using a $20 webcam and a Pentium 133Mhz linux machine.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol, I remember bragging about my Pentium 133mhz when I got it..
Funny how things change..


----------

